# i have no short term memory



## jarrod (Jul 14, 2008)

is there a feature that let's me see what threads i have posted on?  i hop on here about once every day or two & i can never remember what discussions i was in.  

thanks,

jf


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 14, 2008)

neither do I. I had an answer for you but I forgot it.

What was the question?


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 14, 2008)

Kidding aside. I think you either have to subscribe to each thread or just keep checking "new posts" and see if the symbol shows that you posted to it.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 14, 2008)

If you go to the User CP (top left) any thread you posted in that has had replies will be shown. Otherwise, if you go to New Posts, any thread you posted in will have a little arrow in the icon next to the thread.


----------



## jarrod (Jul 14, 2008)

jarrod said:


> is there a feature that let's me see what threads i have posted on? i hop on here about once every day or two & i can never remember what discussions i was in.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jf


 

i'm really glad somebody asked this question, 'cuz i was wondering the same thing.  

jf


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 14, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2008)

For me it is easy I post everywhere so no question about threads.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2008)

jarrod said:


> is there a feature that let's me see what threads i have posted on?



If you go to your Public Profile (click your name in the upper left hand corner of any post) and then Statistics, or just click your name in the upper left hand corner of any post and use Find All Posts by [you], you can get a list of all posts you've made in reverse chronological order. But, that won't tell you which of those threads have new replies.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jul 14, 2008)

jarrod said:


> i'm really glad somebody asked this question, 'cuz i was wondering the same thing.
> 
> jf


 lol me too!


----------



## Ninjamom (Jul 14, 2008)

At the top of this page, in the blue line, click on 'Search'.

From the pulldown menu, select the second blue line from the top, 'Advanced Search'.

On Advance Search page, enter your own User Name in the window on the right (the one labled 'Search by User name').

This will bring up a complete list of all the threads you have contributed to.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 14, 2008)

jarrod said:


> is there a feature that let's me see what threads i have posted on? i hop on here about once every day or two & i can never remember what discussions i was in.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jf


Click on your own icon. It will provide a list. Pick one.
Sean


----------

